# Merry Christmas



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi all,

A Merry Christmas to Roy, the forum and their families










MIKE..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Now that's what i call a bauball


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Merry Christmas Mike,


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I can imagine a whole tree like that!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Wait 'til you see "Stanley".









A watch and a half.









Must have cost Â£2 in 1972?


----------

